# Transducer question



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

I have an eagle fishmark 320 and need to order an extra transducer for the upcoming ice fishing season. My question is should I get the ice transducer or the regular one? I used the regular transom mount one last year using the pvc pipe method and that worked fine for me. is it worth the extra cost and will there be any difference? I just don't want to take the one I have off of the boat. So what do you all think?


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

If you are going to do a solid mount for ice fishing (like it sounds like you did last year) and use the regular boad mounting style transducer, all you need to ensure is that the transducer remains straight. One thing about ice fishing transducers is that they will rest flat without doing a hard mount with pvc. It may be a little easier, but I don't know how much more they are. Other than that they will perform exactly the same as far as your screen display and your sonar cone (as far as I know). I believe the fishmark 320 is a single beam with a 19 or 20 degree sonar cone. You might check out this aspect of the unit, other than that, you should be fine either way.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If the cost isn't drastic, get the ice transducer.
They are easy to use and and can be pulled out of the water up quickly when needed.
I have a 320 and just use the standard transducer.
I would love to have an ice transducer though.


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

Well it looks like I got both on the way,regular and ice. I originally ordered the regular $59 and a few days later they sent me an email saying it was out of stock,said I could either wait till it was back in stock or reply to the email that I could cancel, so I cancelled the order,or so I thought. then ordered the ice ducer from another site $64.Then the wife informed me that the online banking showed I was charged for the first one,so I called the place and told them I sent them an email to cancel,so they cancelled it for me. 5 mins later they called me and said it has been shipped!! what a bunch of idiots,so when it gets here they authorized for me to send it back at my expense. so if I do that then I get stuck for the shipping to and from,thats a waste of money in my opinion.Just not in the mood for the hassle so I guess I will have a backup for the boat.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

refuse to take the shipment. this happened to me with a broken softball bat that cost me 300.00. I shiped it back for a replacement and they refused it. the usps returned it back to me and I had to pay the shipping again. REFUSE to take the transducer, the delevery person will have to take it with him, and they will ship it back at no cost to you.


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

well, after 3 phone calls to them and a bunch of hassle, they emailed me a ups label so i can return at no cost to me. My ups guy just drops stuff on my porch, I have yet to sign for anything so i didn't have the choice of not accepting it. Now I still have to wait for them to get it back and then i am sure I will have to continue hassling with them to get the refund,But I WILL NOT GO DOWN QUIETLY


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Good to hear, go out with a bang -8/- I don't know if you can, I have all my packages delivered to my work.


----------

